# Garmin GPSMAP 78 sd card maps?



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

looking to buy a Garmin GPSMAP 78 for $238 off of ebay and id like to find a micro sd card with michigna inland maps on it, as well as a map for going between mackinac city and mackinac island. Does anyone know of any available? Id like to have depth contours specifically for Higgins lake. Thanks guys


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

Anyone? Are the cabalas lake maps any good?


----------

